# New Outbacker



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I bought a new 2007 25rss yesterday. I pick it up from Stiers in Bakersfield late this coming week. I've printed the PDF file on what to check upon initial inspection / pick up and I'm going to e-mail that to the salesperson and ask him to go over it before I pick up the TT. Then I'll do in too when I arrive to pick up the TT. Added Flush King and Atwood jack to the deal. May swap out the OEM battery for two 6 volt Trojans plus a battery cut off switch too.

Anything else I should know or consider at this point?

This forum is a great resource and is actually one of the reasons I chose Outback!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratulations on your recent purchase. Sounds like you did your homework. Good idea with the PDI.
Enjoy your new Outback and welcome to the forum.









Mark


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Congratulations!!!







and welcome to the world of Outbacking. Make sure to take notes of any special instructions and ask alot of questions. One thing I would do is to make sure that they have a hot water heater bypass and a water inlet for winterizing installed. Good luck!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer! You may want to add some Maxair vent covers. It helps keep the trailer vented all year round and then you'll avoid the new TT smell.

Happy Camping!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats on your new 25RS-S! I know you're going to love it!

Are you going to go camping this winter? If not, let the dealer winterize it for you. That way, if there is a problem with a broken line due to freezing, they'll have to fix it for you. Just a thought.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the club!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

As I live in Southern CA, winterizing is not an issue for me (thankfully). My first trip with the new Outback will probably be up to Tejon Ranch in December or January and in that trip it is likely that I will find out if it leaks or not -- and how well the heater works! 
I had actually wanted to purchase a used one that one of the forum members had for sale but someone else beat me to it, so a new 2007 was actually second choice for me but glad to get one anyway. His trailer was in terrific condition and whoever did purchase it is lucky.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new 25RSS. We really like ours. Keep checking back for the SoCal rally info next year.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

You will love the 25RS-S!
Ask them to actually show you how to put the slide in with the hand crank, it is not obvious. Also make sure the hand crank is included.

Dave


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

Dave,
Thank you for the suggestion.



outbackgeorgia said:


> You will love the 25RS-S!
> Ask them to actually show you how to put the slide in with the hand crank, it is not obvious. Also make sure the hand crank is included.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

If I had it to do over again, I'd get the Quickie Flush instead of the Flush King. The Quickie Flush actually sprays your black tank (an "active" cleansing, while the Flush King only performs backfilling (a "passive" cleansing). By far, the best time to have a Quickie Flush installed is before the black tank is used (a far less messy installation from what I hear).

BTW...Boy, the seller of the used unit you considered sure was lucky to have two potential buyers...









Eric


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

If I had it to do over again, I'd get the Quickie Flush instead of the Flush King. The Quickie Flush actually sprays your black tank (an "active" cleansing, while the Flush King only performs backfilling (a "passive" cleansing). By far, the best time to have a Quickie Flush installed is before the black tank is used (a far less messy installation from what I hear).

BTW...Boy, the seller of the used unit you considered sure was lucky to have two potential buyers...









Eric


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

BTW...Boy, the seller of the used unit you considered sure was lucky to have two potential buyers...









Eric

Does that mean that yours sold? If so what will you get now? James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME !!!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

The suggestions I would have made, have been made. Beyond the (Flush King)/QF, Power Jack, & battery swap, my #1 suggestion 'out of the box' would be those roof vents. They are VERY easy to install (really not worth paying the dealer to do it) and make a huge difference - for faster clearing of that 'new TT smell", moisture ventilation, and to be able to have air moving when raining, traveling, or when parked.

You're gonna love the Tundra/25rss combo!!!!


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

What did you end up paying for it?


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> BTW...Boy, the seller of the used unit you considered sure was lucky to have two potential buyers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you got it. My 25-RSS was sold to two couples that went in on the deal together. I've told them about this forum, and left the Outbackers.com stickers on (minus my username). I bought a 1997 Rexhall Aerbus with 40K miles on it. There's clearly advantages and disadvantages to TTs and MHs, and so it wouldn't surprise me to be back in the TT world again.

One of these days I'll get around to updating my signature on this forum.









Eric


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

Re what I paid: List at $28K, regular sales price is probably $24K, reduced price because it was a remaining 2007 25rss on the lot was $22K, rebate of $1K from the factory brought it down to $21K. They just would not move an inch off that. I do not fool myself that I got hot deal. I paid what I had to to get the trailer I wanted and I am happy enough. Now let's go camping! Turns out that I will take it with me on a trip to the AZ / New Mexico border area for an archery hunt with my son and son in law right away. I pick up the unit on Friday, Dec 14 and leave for AZ on Sat, Dec 15. Immediate shake down cruise and dry camping. Kinda wish I had that Hensley Arrow hitch that Morgueman was selling with his used unit but I will make do with the WDH that I have together with the Progidy brake controller that I already have in my Tundra.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Tonopah said:


> Re what I paid: List at $28K, regular sales price is probably $24K, reduced price because it was a remaining 2007 25rss on the lot was $22K, rebate of $1K from the factory brought it down to $21K. They just would not move an inch off that. I do not fool myself that I got hot deal. I paid what I had to to get the trailer I wanted and I am happy enough. Now let's go camping! Turns out that I will take it with me on a trip to the AZ / New Mexico border area for an archery hunt with my son and son in law right away. I pick up the unit on Friday, Dec 14 and leave for AZ on Sat, Dec 15. Immediate shake down cruise and dry camping. Kinda wish I had that Hensley Arrow hitch that Morgueman was selling with his used unit but I will make do with the WDH that I have together with the Progidy brake controller that I already have in my Tundra.


Where you staying on the AZ / NM border. That's a beatiful part of our state up there. Get's mighty cold though. Some parts are about 9,000 feet.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

We will be hunting in the Fishhooks Wilderness Right around Diamond Bar Peaks. The area is north of Fort Thomas between Globe and Safford.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!!
on you new trailer and a welcome to outbackers

willie


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I picked up the 2007 25rss recently and want to thank those on this board who suggested the Atwood Electric jack and the Maxx Air vent covers. Those are clearly great upgrades.

I was ready to use the TT for the first time on my planned hunting trip recently but, unfortunately, I suffered a heart attack on the day prior to the trip so instead of spending the time camping, I spent it in the hospital. There was no permanent damage to my heart and now with a pacemaker installed I should be good to go on another camping trip soon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tonopah said:


> I picked up the 2007 25rss recently and want to thank those on this board who suggested the Atwood Electric jack and the Maxx Air vent covers. Those are clearly great upgrades.
> 
> I was ready to use the TT for the first time on my planned hunting trip recently but, unfortunately, I suffered a heart attack on the day prior to the trip so instead of spending the time camping, I spent it in the hospital. There was no permanent damage to my heart and now with a pacemaker installed I should be good to go on another camping trip soon!


glad you're ok...

Now get better soon and get out there and enjoy that new Outback!!!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm sorry this incident occurred, but glad to hear that there was no permanent damage, and you'll be outbacking soon!

Eric


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

Morgueman said:


> I'm sorry this incident occurred, but glad to hear that there was no permanent damage, and you'll be outbacking soon!
> 
> Eric


I've been sitting around the house too long already. Let the camping fun begin! I am going to take my new 25rss up to Tejon Ranch on Saturday just to set up and spend the night. Will return on Sunday. My brother and his two sons will be there in their Keystone Freedom Lite (Passport) and I will join them, possibly with my son, with the Outback. I'll move slowly, be careful, and blah blah blah but I did not get this TT just to watch its tires slowly get flat in the storage yard. I'll put out my camp chair and read the manual. Heater better work 'cause it drops into the 20's at night in Tejon this time of year!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tonopah said:


> I'm sorry this incident occurred, but glad to hear that there was no permanent damage, and you'll be outbacking soon!
> 
> Eric


I've been sitting around the house too long already. Let the camping fun begin! I am going to take my new 25rss up to Tejon Ranch on Saturday just to set up and spend the night. Will return on Sunday. My brother and his two sons will be there in their Keystone Freedom Lite (Passport) and I will join them, possibly with my son, with the Outback. I'll move slowly, be careful, and blah blah blah but I did not get this TT just to watch its tires slowly get flat in the storage yard. I'll put out my camp chair and read the manual. Heater better work 'cause it drops into the 20's at night in Tejon this time of year!
[/quote]

Have a GREAT time!!!

If the campground has power....just bring one of thoese portable heaters vs using the Outbacks heater. Saves you the propane.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Tonopah,

Glad to hear that a little thing like a heart attack isn't enough to keep you from camping!









Have a great time, stay warm and don't overdo it...that's what the kids are for









BTW, Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers!


----------

